# DocumentRoot lässt sich nicht ändern



## vaporizer (23. März 2004)

Hallo
ich hab ein kleines Problem..
hab in der httpd.conf den ordner von documentroot umgeändert
und natürlich auch gespeichert
und das alles als root
nun steht dort ein anderer ordner..
aber Apache greift trotzdem noch auf den alten Ordner zu
woran liegt das?
kann mir jemand weiter helfen
hab übrigens Suse9.0
und gibt es vielleicht die möglichkeit den ordner graphisch einzustelln?


----------



## JohannesR (23. März 2004)

Hast du den <acronym title="http daemon">httpd</acronym> schon neugestartet?


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. März 2004)

Zum Beispiel mit dem grafischen Frontend oder über die Shell:

```
apachectl restart
```

JEDE Änderung an der config benötigt einen Neustart um aktiv zu werden!-!-!


----------



## vaporizer (23. März 2004)

Habe das System(computer) neugestartet..
sollte das nicht genügen?


----------



## JohannesR (23. März 2004)

Doch, das sollte reichen. Sicher, dass es die richtige httpd.conf war, und dass die Einstellung korrekt war?


----------



## vaporizer (23. März 2004)

Ja 100%
hab die datei als root mit dem editor geöffnet
umgeschrieben und gespeichert
muß ich httpd extra restarten oder so?
weil den apache startet er ja sowiso bei einem neustart


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. März 2004)

Hast Du confixx auf dem System?
Confixx benutzt eine eigene config.
Evtl. liegt es daran.

Ein Neustart des Systems ist natürlich vergleichbar mit dem restart des Apache Daemon, daran dürfte es nicht liegen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von vaporizer _
> *muß ich httpd extra restarten oder so?
> weil den apache startet er ja sowiso bei einem neustart *


Du weißt aber, dass in diesem Fall httpd = Apache ist? Apache ist einer von vielen http-Daemons.

Du musst in /etc/httpd eine Datei my_vhosts.conf oder sowas erstellen, der httpd.conf  ein include /etc/httpd/my_vhosts.conf hinzufügen und den VHost, um den es geht, aus Confixx herausnehmen.


----------



## vaporizer (24. März 2004)

ob ich confixx habe?
das fragst du mich?  
wie finde ich das heraus?
my_hosts.conf erstellen? wie? editor?
dies in httpd.conf includieren? wie?
vhost in confixx herausnehmen?
da wären wir wieder beim Thema confixx angelangt


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. März 2004)

Sowas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen 

Wenn das ganze lokal läuft, lern' Linux. Wenn das ganze ein Server mit 100MBit-Leitung ist, kündigen oder den Server einem erfahreren Administrator übergeben.


----------



## vaporizer (24. März 2004)

hmmm keine Angst läuft lokal..  
und drei mal darfst du raten
warum ich in diesem Forum bin
und?
eraten?
ob dus glaubst oder nicht..
ich bin hier um Linux zu lernen 
hab ein Buch über Linux mir 768 Seiten
nur über confixx steht kein einziges Wort darin
also wäre ich dir/euch sehr dankebar
wenn du/ihr mir weiterhelft
DANKE


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. März 2004)

Abgesehen von deiner hier unnötigen Ironie musst du doch wissen, ob Confixx installiert ist oder nicht. Obwohl - auf einem lokalen Rechner ist kein Confixx.

cd /etc/httpd
cp httpd.conf httpd.conf.save
"include /etc/httpd/my_vhosts.conf" >> /etc/httpd/httpd.conf

touch my_vhosts.conf
vi my_vhosts.conf
(nach Apache-Doku VHost einrichten)
/etc/init.d/apache restart


----------



## JohannesR (24. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *"include /etc/httpd/my_vhosts.conf" >> /etc/httpd/httpd.conf *




```
echo "include /etc/httpd/my_vhosts.conf" >> /etc/httpd/httpd.conf
```

vaporizer: Schön locker bleiben, ja? Wir haben hier keine Bringschuld, d.h. du solltest nett zu uns sein, wenn du hilfe erwartest.

[edit Arne]
Ups ja, echo habe ich vergessen.


----------



## vaporizer (24. März 2004)

na also es wird ja..  
so eine Anleitung kann sich sehn lassen
bedank mich erstmals für eure zeit und energie
und zweitens wollt ich ja nicht frech werden
und euch auch nicht nerven..
ich find es halt nur immer wieder etwas unlogisch
wenn man in einem forum statt eine antwort..
irgend eine meldung bekommt..
wie zB. such's im google oder so sachen
wenn man fragen im google sucht,
landet man ja erst wieder in einem Forum
dann ist man in einem höllischen Kreislauf 
der kein Ende zu nehmen scheint..
aber naja...
Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. März 2004)

Nicht minder dämonisch ist der Kreislauf in dem man im Forum gefangen ist: Ständig fragt jemand wegen (s)einem Rootserver, es ist total selten, das jemand lokal probiert/lernt. Deshalb habe ich angenommen es wäre ein Rootserver von irgend einem Anbieter und die haben meistens CONFIXX zum Server verwalten drauf.
Nimm es den Leute net übel, wenn Sie mies gelaunt und teilweise bösartig antworten   - daran sind jene Schuld, die einem den letzten Nerv rauben können, weil sie A) nix verstehen was man sagt und B) auch noch beleidigt sind, wenn man sagt sie sollen den Server kündigen und normalen Webspace mieten


----------

